# Sheep in a hot/humid climate



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I think I might have asked this before (if I did, it was when I first joined HT)...

I live in east-central AL...it gets HOT/humid here in the summer, and, for the most part, our winters are generally mild.

Only once have I ever seen any sheep in these parts...caught them out of the corner of my eye as I drove through the Auburn/Opelika area and cannot find them again to save my life!

Anyway, I know there are some breeds of sheep that can take our heat/humidity, but my question is this...is there anyone here who lives down south and raises/has raised sheep (hair sheep...not interested in shearing) and, if so, would you share your experience?

Thanks!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I am in VA... and it gets very hot and humid here. So humid, feels like I am breathing under water.

Have Katahdins and a Katahdin/stcroix/dorper mix. They seem to be doing ok,... they will pant a lot during those times, but I make sure they have clean fresh water and plenty of shade.


----------



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

I had shetlands in the mountains of NC. Not as humid or as hot as central/coastal VA. The shetlands did well in our woods but they have to be sheared yearly.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Katahdin Hair Sheep International lists 24 Alabama memberships so there are probably several times more than that altogether counting unregistered flocks. Go to katahdins.org and select Breed Directory on the left menu, then Alabama on the map that comes up. You can also check the states near you. Many breeders have websites.

There are a lot of Katahdins in the south because of their parasite resistance, which is a huge sheep problem down there. You want ones with natural resistance, not chemicals for deworming.

Also black hooves are better for foot health and minimal trimming because they appear to be harder and slower-growing.

Peg


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

I know you said no shearing, but Gulf Coast Native sheep evolved as a landrace breed in the South. They should be able to take the heat and humidity.

Also, as a huge, huge, HUGE bonus, they are highly parasite resistant. They are a mid-sized breed, are good mothers, and they taste great!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

One reason I got Black Welsh Mountain were the black hooves. It is said they NEVER get hoof rot.


----------



## aleefarms (Jul 23, 2014)

I live in Walker County Alabama and am very aware of your concerns. There are only two breeds which thrive in Alabama with little to no input such as controlling barber pole worms and hoof trimming. The two breeds are Barbados and St Croix. They are small frame breeds but have many attributes that make up for their size. Other hair breeds have used the St. Croix to improve parasite resistance but have never succeeded to the same degree as the St Croix. The Royal White is in my opinion the best breed thus far but I personally have both and the Royal Whites require more care than the St Croix. The Barbados are a pretty sheep but a bit thinner and flighty. Below is a picture of a few of my St Croix.






y


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks so much for the info!

As we need to add meat/milk animals to our place, we're exploring our options. I'd love nothing better than to raise cattle, but considering we're not getting any younger and we have to clear land by hand (well, by chainsaw...lol), that ship has pretty much sailed.

All we have ready to plant as pasture is about two acres we've chipped away at for the last couple of years, so it looks like it's going to be sheep, goats, and pigs for us (already have chickens). I figured to put the sheep on pasture, put the pigs and goats in separate adjoining areas and let them do their thing, and then work on those areas for future pasture.

Sound like a plan???


----------

